# 2007 ROAR Carpet On-Road Nats @ CEFX



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Today we recieved word from ROAR the CEFX Raceway will be the host track for the 2007 ROAR Carpet On-Road Nats!!

We are very excited for this oppertunity and are already putting plans into action to improve and prepare the facility for the event. As we progress I'll be sure to post information and pics.


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Josh with Snowbirds just a few weeks prior and many with Vacation time..any cahnce for late March???


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Congrats Josh and CEFX. Looking forward to another great event that is close enough to attend. Maybe this will be the *one* for me!!!!


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

congrats Josh
cant wait to make it up there
Mo


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

Any dates set for this race??


----------



## afropuffracer (Feb 14, 2005)

ON roar's website scheduled for March 2 & 3, is this date tentative?


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

The dates have changed to march 8th thru the 11th.


----------



## afropuffracer (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks, another week for practice


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Will there be a rubber class?
Masters maybe?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

No rubber or Masters.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

I wish there was a rubber tire class too. I was getting all excited about going for the hole thing, now I think I will just take a day trip to just check it out.

seth


----------



## afropuffracer (Feb 14, 2005)

c'mon airborn there's nothing wrong with running foam tires, don't let that discourage you from running the nats. There probably will not be another on-road nats in this region for a few years.


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey guys,

Sorry about the no masters or no rubber tires. ROAR has a rule about 6 classes only. I thought about the classes and it was hard to deny that 19T was the largest classes in 1/12 for sure and I think TC also at the Champs so I had to go with that rather than masters or a rubber class. We invite everyone to come out and race or at least drop in and check things out. We are putting a lot of work into the facility to make it one of the best events!!


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Seth, If you are going up for the day. lmk as it gets closer to the date. I'll go and check it out w/ya


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

yeah I will do that. lets talk at the track I will be doing sundays every other week so maybe talk then.

or just pm me
seth


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Josh, 

Can't argue with the numbers. I am exicited not to have to fly to the Nationals this year.

We'll see you after the Novak Race for sure.

- C -


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Well, looks like we've sorted out nearly all of our sponsors for the 2007 ROAR Carpet On-Road Nats!!

Special Thanks to these companies who are giving us a hand so we can get everything ready for the Nats!!

Headline Sponsors: *Team Xray / Tekin*

Class Sponsors:
1/12 Stock presented by *John's BSR*
1/12 19T presented by *Spektrum*
1/12 Modified presented by *JACO*

Touring Stock presented by *Kyosho*
Touring 19T presented by *SMC*
Touring Modified presented by *Team Associated*

Additional Sponsors:

*Power Push*
*Novak*
*MuchMore Racing*
*Parma*
*KoPropo*
*Protoform*
*Peak*


----------



## f1freak (Dec 30, 2006)

Great !! Good goin' Josh. Glad to see a big race here in the home town. 
Please tell me there is going to be a 6 cell 19 turn Touring Car Rubber class?!


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

f1freak said:


> Great !! Good goin' Josh. Glad to see a big race here in the home town.
> Please tell me there is going to be a 6 cell 19 turn Touring Car Rubber class?!


ROAR rules stipulate that you can only run 6 classes at the ROAR nationals & these will be the classes that are going to be run.
1/12 Stock,1/12 19T,1/12 Modified,Touring Stock,Touring 19T,Touring Modified


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Since I was bashed by some Kropy "guy" (term loosely used) in the CEFX thread, I figured I had better post my question here also……..

I am getting ready to turn in my vacation request and was wondering what the schedule might be for the ROAR race. I saw the entry form on the CEFX site, but was wondering what might be going on Monday (I'm guessing closed) and Tuesday.

Oh darn he’s posting here also………..Hi Dale


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ha Ha


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

mcsquish said:


> Since I was bashed by some Kropy "guy" (term loosely used) in the CEFX thread, I figured I had better post my question here also……..
> 
> I am getting ready to turn in my vacation request and was wondering what the schedule might be for the ROAR race. I saw the entry form on the CEFX site, but was wondering what might be going on Monday (I'm guessing closed) and Tuesday.
> 
> Oh darn he’s posting here also………..Hi Dale


Confucius say, Chucka Chucka Chickety Chuck.


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

What is the most economical hotel to stay at that is not a dump? I am looking to make reservations sometime in the next week or so and need to decide where.

Mcsquish- I see that you are still racing...........


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Well, since the GLC I haven't raced any, but boy do I have frequant flyer miles!


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Any updates on the numbers of entries per class?


----------



## JamesBrink (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi,
Can you tell us what the handouts are? Thanks.

James


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

I just wanted to Chime in and let everyone know that its not Josh's fault about not having the information you guys are asking about. Since Roar has went to the RMT (Race management Team) all entries and sent to Roar and they handle all of that. They also handle all the motor purchases and decisions. So until someone at Roar gets off of their lazy asses and sends Josh an email letting him know its all a guessing game.

Hopefully they will pull their heads out of their asses and get their act together before they ruin whats going to be an awesome race!!

EA


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

EAMotorsports said:


> Hopefully they will pull their heads out of their asses and get their act together before they ruin whats going to be an awesome race!!
> 
> EA


Maybe we should ask Adrian to get on it.







Oh, wait......

:devil:


----------



## hpiracer (Oct 19, 2006)

Is The Race Entry Deadline Next Wed Feb 7th If So Who Is On The List ?


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

At the moment, the only information I have recieved is that we will be using Trinity hand-out motors of some form. I didn't get any specifics on which motors as ROAR for some reason wants to keep it a secret. 19T's will be either C2 or KD. Stocks, who knows...

Class counts - I have no idea at the moment. The only thing I know is that as of this past week there were 36 people signed up but I have no idea of the classes or who signed up.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

make stock run the MVP like we had to at you oval nats....lolololol


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

JC~ ygm.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Get your entries in!


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Josh, what's a KD? What's the handout for mod?:drunk:


----------



## jtracker (May 31, 2006)

mcsquish said:


> Josh, what's a KD? What's the handout for mod?:drunk:



KD is a Trinity Komodo 19T motor


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Scott, Here's the link to the KD.http://www.teamtrinity.com/shop/motors/komodo.html


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

What the schedule for the regionals? ANYONE????????


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

onefastdude said:


> What the schedule for the regionals? ANYONE????????


3 heats saturday 1 heat and mains Sunday. If you want more than that you'll have to call Josh or Angel. Numbers is on their site and they are there all the time!!

EA


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Josh.. I sent ya E mail..

I tried to call.. I guess they screened my call...


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

jtracker, thanks. I didn't think it stood for Kropy Drool, but you never know. :devil:


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

mcsquish said:


> jtracker, thanks. I didn't think it stood for Kropy Drool, but you never know. :devil:


Keep it up & the restaurant might not be open for you.:lol:


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

This weekend's Regionals are canceled.... We had a few issues with things so we've decided to cancel the event. It may be rescheduled possibly in April.

We still will have a CEFX Raceway Nationals Warm-Up. Racing schedule will be the same with a few exceptions:

Friday - Practice 2pm-9pm. If you want to only practice this day it will be $10.
Saturday - 9am-1pm Open Practice, 3 rounds of qualifying. If time permits - Open practice until 9pm. If you only want to run Saturday it will be $15.00
Sunday - 9am-Noon Open Practice, 1-2 rounds of qualifying (depending on turnout) and Mains. If time permits - Open practice until 6pm. If you only want to run Sunday it will be $15.00 

Rate for Friday, Saturday, Sunday will be $35.00

This also means that no ROAR Membership will be required for this weekend so any local drivers who weren't planning on attending the Nats and/or didn't want to pay the single event fee to run the Regionals will be good to go.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Good luck to all the racers going to the Nats! I hope there are lots of trophies for Michigan racers and anyone from Tag's Team Express. :-D


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

hey rich; your not racing it?
did you or fred want to run 12th at lazer this summer. didnt really matter to what motor, but.... lmk

-Zac


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Zac - I haven't touched a r/c car since October.  Just haven't had time. I would have liked to have raced the Nats since it is at the home track. For this summer, I don't know how much racing I will be able to get in but I was just planning on just doing electric TC when I could get out to race. 

-Rich


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

thats cool, just curious. havent really seen you around lately. heck i havent raced since jan 1. havent been up to cefx since november or so.

-Zac


----------



## westendorfy (Jan 2, 2006)

Rich im in the same boat. I m major bummed i cant race either. being self employed has its perks and major downs too like not being able to be two places at once. haha

if i could only get more clones of myself to be two places at once. still working on that though................... 

Hope everybody does well from around here. i will deff come see the mains and cheer on the local boys for sure. maybe even paint my whole body like a football game or somthing. haha

GOOD LUCK FELLAS!!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Would someone please confirm the schedule for the Nats. Earlier posting (if I read it right) said 3 Q's Saturday and Mains on Sunday but the Flyer from ROAR says 2 Q's Fri, 2 Q's Sat and Mains Sunday. And Thursday is OPEN practice not Controlled!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Zac - yeah, school (in your case) and work does have a bad habit of getting in the way of racing, eh?  Plus, you have a lot farther drive to the track now.

Hey Kevin! Yeah, I know exactly what you are talking about. That is a bummer, I figured the 1/12th you made would be hitting the track at the nats. There are definitely a lot of folks in Michigan alone with really neat 1/12th creations.

I'll be coming out Sat or Sun to watch some of the action and see the changes I've heard have been made to the track/pit areas.

-Rich




westendorfy said:


> Rich im in the same boat. I m major bummed i cant race either. being self employed has its perks and major downs too like not being able to be two places at once. haha
> 
> if i could only get more clones of myself to be two places at once. still working on that though...................
> 
> (...)


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey, someone bitch slap Hodge for me!


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Hey, someone bitch slap Hodge for me!


I'm sittiing at the Losi table with him :devil:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

kolors by kropy said:


> I'm sittiing at the Losi table with him :devil:


Did you slap him yet?


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

NIce work so far from the GATE GUYS! Keep it up!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Are the results of this event being posted anywhere on anybody's website?


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

rclive.com they are posting them live as they go along. pretty sweet.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

twbeutler said:


> rclive.com they are posting them live as they go along. pretty sweet.


try live rc instead


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

How about www.liverc.com


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

I would like to thank the entire Cyrul family & The RMT for such an awesome weekend of racing, Everything seemed to go off without a hitch. I would also like to thank the entire Losi team for all of their help throughout the weekend (Hodge,Dumas,Andrew,Keven,Mike,Willis & Keith), I would also like to thank Scooter from Tekin for the track side support!!! & I can't forget to thank Trinity for the awesome sticks, Parma for the Awesome bodies,paint & Tires,PROTOform & Ko Propo for such an awesome radio.

Congrats to Barry "Fabolous One" Baker for your national title, You truly look like you have the fire in your belly to go out & win races again, What can I say about Mike Dumas, & Speed Merchant except for total domination, As for the rest of the winners a big congrats goes out to all of you, You are all a class act.

I would like to thank all of you that continue to support Kolors by Kropy & Kolors by Chris


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

kolors by kropy said:


> Congrats to Barry "Fabolous One" Baker for your national title, You truly look like you have the fire in your belly to go out & win races again



Kropy,Xray's have a tendency to do that to people :thumbsup:


----------

